# DS #3537: Valkyrie Profile Covenant of the Plume (USA)



## T-hug (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-4671^^


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Mar 17, 2009)

*searches*

*doesn't find it*

*goes back to playing Suikoden Tierkreis*

Oh well.  It should be up everywhere soon enough


----------



## Goli (Mar 17, 2009)

YAY!


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 17, 2009)

, it's here,


----------



## Athavar (Mar 17, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken the right 3536 should be "Petz My Horse Family (Europe) (256Mbit) (BAHAMUT)". I know it's almost as appealing as Valkyrie Profile. *giggles*


----------



## mewcuss (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm sure a certain rom site that got mentioned here this weekend has it.

Edit: Also, it has it as #3537


----------



## poipo32 (Mar 17, 2009)

This is supposed to be 3537
3536 is Petz My Horse Family - Europe.

Downloading it right now! (not Petz)


----------



## itachi1990 (Mar 17, 2009)

Release 3537... good search, and go play it


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 17, 2009)

AH! 

Crap it's here! *dances*
AND my favorite site has it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So many good games in the space of a week 

I mean, damn, I'm wearing out my battery faster than I can charge it XD

This game looks fantastic.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Mar 17, 2009)

the should be a ":" after "Profile"

anyway, does anyone know if you need to have played the previous 2 to play this?


----------



## poipo32 (Mar 17, 2009)

UltraMagnus look at the boxart there is no ":" and you can't put ":" in a file name (at least under windows)


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 17, 2009)

Very cool.

Can;t wait to try this out.  I never played the frist one but I heard great things about it.


----------



## purplesludge (Mar 17, 2009)

There was a first one what was it for?


----------



## poipo32 (Mar 17, 2009)

When you boot the game the first time it says, formatting gamecard please wait...
I was somehow scared It would format my Flashcart or wipe my saves, but it didn't....


----------



## Eighteen (Mar 17, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> There was a first one what was it for?



First one was just called valkyrie Profile and was for PSX


----------



## Eighteen (Mar 17, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> There was a first one what was it for?



First one was just called Valkyrie Profile and was for PSX  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: 
srry 4 double post.. i got lag n clicked twice lol


----------



## ECJanga (Mar 17, 2009)

I don't know much about it. Just decided to drop a trailer.


----------



## Nicolai25 (Mar 17, 2009)

does it have protection something.. just like the other squareenix games


----------



## Satangel (Mar 17, 2009)

Nicolai25 said:
			
		

> does it have protection something.. just like the other squareenix games



No, according to the NFO, it doesn't have any protection.


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Mar 17, 2009)

Did they tone down the difficulty a bit for the US release ? 'cause the  Japanese version was either a cakewalk or stupidly hard, depending on whether you used the feather or not.


----------



## Gigen (Mar 17, 2009)

abaddon41_80 said:
			
		

> *searches*
> 
> *doesn't find it*
> 
> ...



Fixed Version of this post:

*smiles*

*laughs*

*goes back to play GTA: CW*

Oh well.  It should be up everywhere soon enough but i wont get it.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 17, 2009)

No copy protection at all.

Played it for about 30 odd minutes and I actually like it!  Been quite some time since I have enjoyed a RPG.  AI isn't great, but maybe it'll get better later down the line.  So far I prefer it to other SRPG's on the DS.


----------



## purplesludge (Mar 17, 2009)

alphajaehoon said:
			
		

> purplesludge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok thanks for the info. Is this an independent sequel or should I play the first one?


----------



## NDStemp (Mar 17, 2009)

Omg! -desperately finds it-
This is a must play.


----------



## Cortador (Mar 17, 2009)

Do we need to have played the first one so we can understand this one?


----------



## T-hug (Mar 17, 2009)

This is a side story afaik.


----------



## crescentsaber (Mar 17, 2009)

The "Plume" in the title somehow reminds me of "Prune" as in the fruit juice you drink when you're constipated xD

cracks me up everytime I read it ! =D

*downloading*


----------



## Depravo (Mar 17, 2009)

63.6Mb of blank data? Is this a record?


----------



## Zenith94 (Mar 17, 2009)

Is this like a spin off of Valkyrie Chronicles?


----------



## Hopeful Death (Mar 17, 2009)

Huh... I was trying to make an undub when I noticed the Japanese rom has a file called "Sound_EventVoice_Files.cpk" that is nearly 60 megs in size.  This file is completely absent in the USA release(as a result, the data folder is also 60 megs shorter in size than the Japanese version)

Does that mean that the America version does not have voices in story events?  Guess I'll find out later


----------



## Joey Ravn (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh, SRPG? Don't ask me why, but I've never been able to get into this kind of games... except for FFTA for the GBA, though.


----------



## Caineghis (Mar 17, 2009)

i can only hear the japanese voices in the fight, till now i dont hear voices in dialogues, anyone can hear them?


----------



## geminisama (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopeful Death said:
			
		

> Huh... I was trying to make an undub when I noticed the Japanese rom has a file called "Sound_EventVoice_Files.cpk" that is nearly 60 megs in size.  This file is completely absent in the USA release(as a result, the data folder is also 60 megs shorter in size than the Japanese version)
> 
> Does that mean that the America version does not have voices in story events?  Guess I'll find out later



I hope so. I'd much rather have 0 voices, than shitty dubbing. I think the dubbing in every ds game is horrible, and un-needed. The space the low quality voices take up, should go to extending games, imho.

Now, the dl for the game just finished, so I head to play it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun everyone.


----------



## Hopeful Death (Mar 17, 2009)

Well I'd rather they keep them just so I can at least exchange them for the original.  Now I don't know if that's even possible


----------



## Ultratech87 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmm...I'll have to try this out once I get done with Avalon Code and Suikoden Tierkreis. So many games out this month, it's insane.


----------



## Silent_Ninja_Man (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopeful Death said:
			
		

> Huh... I was trying to make an undub when I noticed the Japanese rom has a file called "Sound_EventVoice_Files.cpk" that is nearly 60 megs in size.  This file is completely absent in the USA release(as a result, the data folder is also 60 megs shorter in size than the Japanese version)
> 
> Does that mean that the America version does not have voices in story events?  Guess I'll find out later



Indeed.

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=353425

I don't know if it's possible to put the V.A back


----------



## haxxzor (Mar 17, 2009)

Good news.. You can turn the dubbing OFF


----------



## Caineghis (Mar 17, 2009)

the voices in the english version are only in battle not in all the dialogues i think


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 17, 2009)

purplesludge said:
			
		

> alphajaehoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is another one 4 psp,valkyria profile leneth


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Mar 17, 2009)

Lenneth is a remake of the original and as far as I know there's one for ps2 as well.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 17, 2009)

Is it even possible to make an undub version of this game?
I mean, wouldn't the USA release be coded not to use voices for cutscenes?

I really hope we can though


----------



## Hopeful Death (Mar 17, 2009)

I tried my hardest(which isn't much since I'm no expert) but nothing worked.  Even tried using the Japanese rom as a base, and replaced one file(the one that replaces Japanese story text with English) and voices still didn't play.  

Although, that would imply that it's something within that file preventing voices, so someone who can hack could probably look into that file, I guess


----------



## GreenBanana (Mar 17, 2009)

Victor for the most shameful dialogue in a game ever:  "Watch yer step around that snarlin' harlot, lads.  She'll have yer manhood if ya give 'er a sniff."  

I like how the music clearly says:  "We're trying really hard to appeal to your generation, so please like us!!!"  The poetry was hilarious.  If I wanted to read Grendel, I'd acupuncture my eyes.  The writing is abysmally dull for its pseudo-vernacular, but you don't need me to tell you that.  It's a fun game otherwise, though the necessity to mash buttons to attack is unapparent.  At least they use a decent moving system that should've been implemented in Strat RPGs a long time ago, although I've yet to check to see if you can attack and THEN move.



			
				poipo32 said:
			
		

> This is supposed to be 3537
> 3536 is Petz My Horse Family - Europe.


There's no global basis for what arbitrary number rom sites list their releases.


----------



## Kreatur84 (Mar 17, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Lenneth is a remake of the original and as far as I know there's one for ps2 as well.




oh i thinked so but i didn`t know it


----------



## crook (Mar 17, 2009)

finally a mature rpg and not that usally silly kiddie stuff


----------



## Helveteskuken (Mar 17, 2009)

Does anyone know how this is ralated to the other games in the series? And how much I will miss out on if I play this game first.

_*snip_


----------



## hksmrchan (Mar 17, 2009)

crook said:
			
		

> finally a mature rpg and not that usally silly kiddie stuff


Oh stop that shit.

Just because its kiddy stuff doesn't mean its not good.


----------



## pitman (Mar 17, 2009)

Size after trim via NDSTokyo is 63MB (while the J version only trims 3MB)
Is that right ?


----------



## raulpica (Mar 17, 2009)

Been waiting for it. Too bad that they didn't retain the game formula of the first one.

Oh well, I like the series, so I hope I'll like this one too.


----------



## xist (Mar 17, 2009)

It's a prequel...story takes place before the first game.


----------



## Zane (Mar 17, 2009)

xist said:
			
		

> It's a prequel...story takes place before the first game.



Really? I thought it was just a side story..


----------



## abaddon41_80 (Mar 17, 2009)

Helveteskuken said:
			
		

>


----------



## TwilitSky (Mar 17, 2009)

GreenBanana said:
			
		

> Victor for the most shameful dialogue in a game ever:  "Watch yer step around that snarlin' harlot, lads.  She'll have yer manhood if ya give 'er a sniff."
> 
> I like how the music clearly says:  "We're trying really hard to appeal to your generation, so please like us!!!"  The poetry was hilarious.  If I wanted to read Grendel, I'd acupuncture my eyes.  The writing is abysmally dull for its pseudo-vernacular, but you don't need me to tell you that.  It's a fun game otherwise, though the necessity to mash buttons to attack is unapparent.  At least they use a decent moving system that should've been implemented in Strat RPGs a long time ago, although I've yet to check to see if you can attack and THEN move.



The music was composed by Motoi Sakuraba, who is an experienced composer who has contributed to other video games and anime, as well as past Tri-Ace developed games such as Baten Kaitos. As soon as I heard the opening sequence's music, I instantly recognized its style as similar to Baten Kaito's. The music is perfectly fine, and the writing is adapted to a more medieval-like setting, so if you don't like it, stay away from this and similar games such as Fire Emblem.


----------



## Domination (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow I just slept for a few hours, and when I wake up so many great games like this and henry hatsworth popped up! This is the best morning ever!


----------



## sa1amandra (Mar 18, 2009)

to a certain extent i was tired of boring predictable kid stories, but if gameplay is good i'll go for it!


----------



## fabiofloyd (Mar 18, 2009)

Man i am very frustrated with voice issue, i dont believe that there arent a way to add japanese voices. I tryed to undub, but only japanese battlevoices appeared.
Edit.: I was thinking about the possibility to get japa version and use the usa files to translate only texts, is that possible?


----------



## kevincharles (Mar 18, 2009)

YES! finally ive been waiting for this game too. this is truly the best month for ds games. cant wait for the DSi to come out too. next month PLUS the new super mario RPG 3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMGGGGG!


----------



## kaspal (Mar 18, 2009)

kevincharles said:
			
		

> YES! finally ive been waiting for this game too. this is truly the best month for ds games. cant wait for the DSi to come out too. next month PLUS the new super mario RPG 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is there an official release date for the englissh version of that one?... cuz i loved the 2 other games.


----------



## edwardorito (Mar 18, 2009)

AUGHHH!!!! MY DS HAS AN OVERLOAD!!!! need to get more sdcards..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mann sooooo manyyyyyy gamesssssss that I don't know where to start


----------



## Ruri (Mar 18, 2009)

fabiofloyd said:
			
		

> Man i am very frustrated with voice issue, i dont believe that there arent a way to add japanese voices. I tryed to undub, but only japanese battlevoices appeared.
> Edit.: I was thinking about the possibility to get japa version and use the usa files to translate only texts, is that possible?


The voices aren't so bad in this one, really.  Except that annoying crossbow chick, but part of the advantage in this game is that if you don't like someone's voice you can sacrifice them with your magic feather.


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 18, 2009)

This is really good! the only complaint I have is the way you enter battle when you attack an enemy there just isn't a need for it, do you know what I'm talking about? lol


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 18, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> fabiofloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya, death to all lousy VA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as for me, i gona aim for a totally no scarifice approach for the first playthrough, maybe in the next 2, i start sacrificing them like its my last battle


----------



## Zerrix (Mar 18, 2009)

yes!
that's definetly a WIN!
too bad I can't play now


----------



## crook (Mar 18, 2009)

hksmrchan said:
			
		

> crook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




who says it's not good? I'm tired of the same graphic style for 6 years old kids. 30 years of videogaming history and they think 20-40 year old people wanna play this kiddie shit?


----------



## Renzozuken (Mar 18, 2009)

this game is hard!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I barely survived chapter 3... nah maybe im just a noob.


----------



## jack617 (Mar 18, 2009)

My game keeps freezing when theren are more than 3 people team up can some one help me


----------



## zombielove (Mar 18, 2009)

It's not bad. I love the VP battle system. VP on the PS1 was flawed but fun. There were some good little stories in there.

So far this dialogue is just boring me though... I hate going into towns and just having to skip through text, then off to the next battle. I wish I could walk around in a town, talk to some random people, go into the shop, pub etc.

And I hate how long it takes for it to switch between enemy and ally phases. I just want to get in there fast and do big combos.


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 18, 2009)

Ruri said:
			
		

> fabiofloyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We want an undub not because the VA is bad, but because there is NO VA for quite a lot of scenes in the game, which was available in the Japanese version in the game.


----------



## HappyCheese (Mar 18, 2009)

Is this game as immensely good as it has been reviewed to be? cos it looks awesome


----------



## Wekker (Mar 18, 2009)

can anyone explain why dubbing sucks? because it is english? if thats is the case, it because you do speak english, and you dont speak japans
and everything they said sound very emotional
if you know japans language and you are watching a original english game that has been dubbed to japans, you will also said it suck because it has been dubbed
not because sound better in english or japans


----------



## Helveteskuken (Mar 18, 2009)

Wekker said:
			
		

> can anyone explain why dubbing sucks? because it is english? if thats is the case, it because you do speak english, and you dont speak japans
> and everything they said sound very emotional
> if you know japans language and you are watching a original english game that has been dubbed to japans, you will also said it suck because it has been dubbed
> not because sound better in english or japans



In this case it's because there isn't any spoken dialogue at all except for the stuff the characters say when they attack and stuff, so why not try to add a language you do not understand instead of enjoying the silence.

Japanese dialogue > no dialogue.

hope I made myself clear, I'm not very good at expressing myself in english.


----------



## xshinox (Mar 18, 2009)

has anyone been successful with making an undub or is it impossible?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

You don't need to play VP 1/2 to figure out this game. But if you have, than it helps you know about the time and setting a little bit more.

EDIT: And by the way, VP 1 and 2 are both great games. So if you have a PS2, you should pick them up!


----------



## evening (Mar 19, 2009)

Newbie here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

I started playing this yesterday and got to chapter one. When I went to load the game this morning my game started with a message along the lines of, "Corrupt data found. Deleting data". I'm using an R4 SDHC with firmware 1.25. 

Now my question is, has anyone else come across this playing Valkyrie Profile and is there a way to fix it?


*As a newb, I think I made my first mistake. I hang my head in shame and will post in the ROM Hacking Forum. My apologies.


----------



## ~Tiny~ (Mar 19, 2009)

Renzozuken said:
			
		

> this game is hard!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you're right. This game is very hard.
Has anyone else found this game to be incredibly hard?
I've never done this bad with any other SRPG. I'm having MAJOR trouble, and it's only the 4th/5th mission.


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 20, 2009)

maybe it was cos i played the first VP, i just find this to be a tad difference, but one tip, gang up on them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and familiarise yourself with their attack, if u have 4 people, the battle will be easy as long as u can master chaining them to form 100 gauge


----------

